
Twister OS: Make Raspberry Pi Look Like Windows or macOS - yboris
https://twisteros.com/index.html
======
jerrysievert
a couple of things that jumped out at me:

> _Is Twister OS a 64-bit OS?_

> Twister OS is a 32-bit OS.

> _Why is Steam not starting for me?_

> Sadly Valve will be dropping 32-bit support and due to this poor discision
> on their part we've had no choice but to discontinue support for Steam on
> Twister OS.

twister os might want to consider dropping 32bit support themselves,
especially given that their minimum requirements are a pi4.

~~~
swiley
Why would steam drop 32 bit? Almost every game only has 32 bit binaries.

~~~
xboxnolifes
What games from the last 10 years _only_ have 32-bit binaries?

~~~
freeone3000
Moonlighter. Fallout: New Vegas. Renowned Explorers. Anno 2070. It's more
common but not a sure thing still.

------
0xCMP
Wow, there are a lot more features in this thing than the website says.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaSujCZFIgs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaSujCZFIgs)

I wish they'd explain more on the website on what this offers, how it's
configured and etc.

~~~
adamkochanowicz
Ditto. Why did they use the least compelling screenshot on the homepage? The
other macos theme is way more like the original. Spotlight search,
notification center, dock, etc.

~~~
Brett_S
Possibly they did not want the attention of the legal departments at two very
large companies given they developed GUIs that look very similar to their IP?

------
k_sze
The other day I learned about a thing called “trade dress” while reading up on
the seizure of the OnePlus earbuds as “counterfeit Apple AirPods” by the US
Customs.

And now I’m wondering how all these theming things that make one OS look like
another are not violating trade dress protection.

Can anybody shed some light on the topic? I wouldn’t be surprised if this is
enforceable in some jurisdictions and not in others.

------
buzzert
This looks great, but why is it a whole OS image and not just a set of themes?

~~~
eloisant
Marketing!

Also probably ease of install for newbies.

------
hatenberg
Been using it for the kids to get acquainted with MacOS/Win but also terminal.
They found the win95 theme and refuse to change it now

------
DataCrayon
Looks great! Are you aware of anything that gives a macOS look-and-feel to
Ubuntu Desktop?

~~~
selftest
Like a dock and menu bar? Tint2 for the dock. I believe Cairo dock is also an
option. Polybar for the top bar.

Keep in mind that achieving specific looks often requires tons of time in
configuration and hunting down specific tools or fixes. For instance, rounded
corners might be a feature of your WM, your compositor or a combination of
both. Some stuff will only work correctly if you’re using the right DE while
others will only work if you use no DE at all.

~~~
DataCrayon
Thanks, not heard of Tint2 or Polybar before, will check them out.

------
unicornporn
Chicago95 for those who run XFCE and just want the best of the looks...

[https://github.com/grassmunk/Chicago95](https://github.com/grassmunk/Chicago95)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
That's one of the best-looking Windows 95 themes for Linux I've seen. I like
that they made the deviations from the actual 95 layout feel at home.

------
geek_at
Just tried it and got a kernel panic on a Pi4 at first boot. Damn it really
looked nice on the website

~~~
k_sze
Did the kernel panic look like a BSoD or a macOS kp as well? :P

------
GekkePrutser
Really nice effort.

The question is though: why? :)

But cool nonetheless

~~~
KMnO4
I'll answer your question with a story. My grandfather used to use Internet
Explorer. I tried to get him on Chrome, but he refused to even open it since
it was "too difficult".

One day I removed IE from the desktop and changed the icon of Chrome. He now
uses Chrome and I sleep better knowing he's using a more secure browser.

~~~
ideamotor
Brilliant.

------
MichaelZuo
That is cool! Seems like it opens up the possibility for easy GUI
customization too.

------
chadlavi
neat

------
peacefulhat
I thought this meant that Twister was so barebones it would make Raspberry Pi
look like a heavyweight desktop OS.

------
rvz
I mean. On the Windows side, you can actually try out the real Windows 10 on
your Raspberry Pi and actually run full x86 Windows programs on it. [0]

So looking at this, it is more like a re-heated version of Lindows.

[0] [https://www.windowslatest.com/2020/02/09/heres-how-
windows-1...](https://www.windowslatest.com/2020/02/09/heres-how-
windows-10-runs-on-raspberry-pi-4-and-3/)

~~~
nailer
Exactly. raspberry pi is a hardware platform - if you want it to look like
Windows you can run Windows

------
traceroute66
I don't get these sorts of "make X look like Y" products (Twister OS isn't the
only one out there).

You can't polish a turd but you can roll it in glitter.

A Pi is always going to be a Pi. Its always going to be a Linux thing (Debian
IIRC).

If you want Windows, buy a PC.

If you want macOS, but a Mac.

But to me at least there's very little point indeed making the UI look sort
of, maybe, like Windows or macOS if the UX is going to still be Linux.

~~~
renewiltord
I don't understand why people make comments like this. Not that I'm offended
or anything. I don't care much for this theming myself. But...that's what
personal preference is? There's nothing to get. It's like saying "I don't get
why people like dark chocolate. I don't like dark chocolate. Just eat cocoa
powder if you want to avoid milk and sugar".

It's like the most information-sparse comment someone could make. I can't do
anything with it. "Some rando on the Internet doesn't like this". Cool.

~~~
justwalt
Have to agree with this. It’s part of why I stopped going on Reddit so much,
because seeing that kind of attitude was affecting how I viewed things. I
mean, imagine if you were talking face to face with someone and they responded
with that amount of negativity. It’d kill the conversation and the mood.

